# drilling holes



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

den said:


> I want to know if there is some kind of transmitter / locater for knowing exactly where you are on the oppisite side of the a wall. I have needed this before to drill thru an outside wall and needed to come out right for the siding and be in the right place inside.


The tool I use for that presently is made by Lufkin, but I've used one made by Stanley with great success also. Most people refer to it as a tape rule.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*drilling*



MDShunk said:


> The tool I use for that presently is made by Lufkin, but I've used one made by Stanley with great success also. Most people refer to it as a tape rule.


That is good. Mine is a 10" drill. If I go on the inside where the device HAS to be, then drill out.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

I should have known better! I guess i need to just oil up the rifle and save drill bits.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Drilling*



den said:


> I should have known better! I guess i need to just oil up the rifle and save drill bits.


Don't give up on us. The question is actually a good one. With everything that is out there, there is sure to be what you asked about.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

den said:


> I should have known better! I guess i need to just oil up the rifle and save drill bits.


 
No, the tool you're looking for does exist. I can't remember if it's Ridgid or Milwaukee, but someone makes the very device you speak of.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

The simple method is to drill a very tiny hole that can be easily patched. As much as these guys like to razz you about using a tape measure, I bet every one of us has come out in the wrong place at least once. See threads titled: "woops"


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Hilti makes one, but I can't remember what it's called. It's pricey, several hundred dollars, but it supposedly would read though some pretty thick concrete.


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

you can get a hilti px 10 transpointer used on ebay because hilti doesn't sell it anymore


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> The tool I use for that presently is made by Lufkin, but I've used one made by Stanley with great success also. Most people refer to it as a tape rule.


 
...Not for nothing but this one's a keeper! :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

The hilti px 10 is what I was looking for. It seems like they still sell them but I didn't see any price when searched. Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

den said:


> The hilti px 10 is what I was looking for. It seems like they still sell them but I didn't see any price when searched. Thanks


 
$665.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

You need a Hilti PX 10 transpointer.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

You all beat me to it!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> You all beat me to it!


 
Sorry. Next time we'll try not to be so efficient and productive. :laughing:


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

You guy's are so amazing I'm almost to tears!!!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No, the tool you're looking for does exist. I can't remember if it's Ridgid or Milwaukee, but someone makes the very device you speak of.


How do you know, your in 1947???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> How do you know, your in 1947???


Well, Bell Labs must have invented the transistor then. The fact that I changed events here in 1947 to make that happen altered the course of history (OK, history to you, but the future to me at the moment), the electronic age was started, and Hilti eventually came up with the PX10.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

sweet!!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

den said:


> The hilti px 10 is what I was looking for. It seems like they still sell them but I didn't see any price when searched. Thanks


In my first post I was trying to be cute, but after thinking awhile I DO have such a device. I have a magnetic device that will send a magnetic field to more than 18 inches through most anything. I have a pick-up sensor that will lead me to the center of the field on the outside. I've had it for a lot of years but just have never used it that way.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

Sounds like something simple. Can you show a picture? I have done a ton of locating and used several brands of of locaters and I thought that there must be something along this line. I have a possible job putting a lot of coax in and wanted to come out right on the siding for looks.


----------

